# To thine own self be true - Be true to yourself



## egekilde

In Arabic?

Is this right ?
إلى ملكك النّفس الخاصّة حقيقيّة


----------



## Mahaodeh

Frankly, I don't really understand what is meant by the English phrase, is it old English?


----------



## Xence

I would suggest:
مع نفسِك.. كن صادقاً


----------



## goheels

Mahaodeh said:


> Frankly, I don't really understand what is meant by the English phrase, is it old English?



Yes, it's old English.  A modern version would be "To your own self, be true" or "Be true to yourself".


----------



## Outsider

Or simply "be true to yourself".


----------



## Soulaima

I know it........
it's for shakespeare, I came across it last year and I couldn't find its alternative although I used more than one dictionnary


----------



## Mahaodeh

Thanks for the explanation, I agree with Xence's suggestion.


----------



## ayed

Xence said:


> I would suggest:
> مع نفسِك.. كن صادقاً


I like :
*أصدق مع نفسك*


----------



## suma

ayed said:


> I like :
> *أصدق مع نفسك*


 
Ayed, do you prefer your version because of the rhym?
ASdiq ma3 nafsik

Just curious


----------



## ayed

suma said:


> Ayed, do you prefer your version because of the rhym?
> ASd*u*q ma3 nafsik
> 
> Just curious


It is often heard and I see no rhym.Notice my correction


----------



## cherine

I think the imperative would be pronouced uSduq and not aSduq.
So, it's either uSduq ma3a nafsika
Or: كن صادقًا مع نفسك


----------



## djara

My understanding of this expression is not "tell yourself the truth", but rather "act according to your true nature" and don't play the comedy. "To be true to" means to be consistent with, for instance "true to life". Hence the translation كن صادقًا مع نفسك could fit if we don't take it literally. A closer translation would be كن كما أنت حقا .


----------



## TracieA

Hi Guys

I am working on an art project and am producing a ceramic plaque with inspiration from the Friday Mosque @ Isfahan. I would like to use this quote within a border in the plaque. Is it possible to provide a larger font as I will need to copy it? Thank you x


----------



## clevermizo

djara said:


> My understanding of this expression is not "tell yourself the truth", but rather "act according to your true nature" and don't play the comedy.



I agree with this.

Also, just a correction to other posts in this thread. This is not Old English, it is Modern English. However, the pronoun _thou,thee,thine_ is obsolete nowadays. Old English was a different Germanic language that predated Modern English. A _more_ modern version would be "Be true to yourself."


----------



## TracieA

Not sure if people are reading my initial post but goheels translation is the closest. Please could someone use a larger font for me so I may copy it onto the tiles I am making for my art project? Thank you x


----------



## cherine

Hi TracieA,

You can simply copy the sentence, paste it into a Word file and enlarge the font as much as you wish.

I hope this will work with you


----------



## TracieA

Thank you but I'm not sure which of the above is the most apt/close to the original meaning e.g. be true to yourself?


----------

